# Worx just works



## cloakie1

i'm pleased to see that you are getting a good run out of your saw with this brand…i bought a router from the same establishmentand of the same brand and to be honest i would never touch another one…the collet won't let go when i want to change bits…small depth of plunge as well….i have taken it back to have the collet fixed and it came back worse and the fine adjustment screw packed up as well….worx for me is out of the question now because of it…i did like the pricing on them as well but in my case i got what i paid for!!


----------



## 308Gap

Ok the saw is cool but give us more pics of that basement. You have a silence of the lambs thing going on.


----------



## jeffski1

glad you like your saw…thx for the review.


----------



## Nighthawk

*cloakie1* that is a bummer… I also have the belt sander, jigsaw and angle grinder... all have been put through the passes, the belt sander especially from doing our kitchen floor to using to smooth off rough sawn timber

I am not saying they are perfect either just that, I guess I have been lucky and I am looking at the finishing sander as rotary sanders to replace my aging Roybi's.

I was looking at the the Router, but I ended up going for the *Bosch POF 1200 AE* router, and well I am not really happy with it and will look at another one later on… The plunge is not as smooth as I had hoped, making hard to adjust especially when in table, the lock for the plunger is not the best and can slip, you can't lock the power switch on for router table (I have to have a velcro strap) and depth gague is not that great, and a few other things…

BUt knowing what you just said about the router… I may look at another brand…


----------



## cloakie1

good point about the switch as well….i use a pair of vicegrips on mine…or some electrical tape….plunge is no good either…..i reckon hitachi is the way to go for a router….my fav is an old tr12…and they still fetch good money unfortunatly…or i would have a couple of them


----------

